# Anyone have a successful pregnancy story from IVF or FET after giving birth?



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, 

As you'll see from my signature, myself & my partner were so so lucky to be blessed with our daughter in 2013 after our first ICSI treatment. 

Since then we have had 2 FET, the first of which didn't implant at all and the second ended in a chemical pregnancy on OTD.

We're awaiting a review appointment with the clinic, who were shocked that neither FET succeeded as I have the best odds - only 25 years old, top quality embryos, react perfectly to the meds, etc.

So whilst passing the time to our review appointment, I've been reading up about chemical pregnancies. I've found the 3 known causes for such an early miscarriage are down to a problem with the embryo, the hormones in the woman's body or a uterus problem. 

I find it hard to think the chemical would have been anything to do with hormone levels as I would hope the clinic prescribed the correct dosages to me, and I was extremely good at taking the meds at correct times. Also, I find the option of maybe the embryo having a problem hard to believe as it was top quality and had defrosted perfectly. Which leads me to think perhaps the chemical was caused by a problem inside me? The lining was the perfect thickness that the clinic want, so could my previous pregnancy and birth have changed something internally, such as left scarring or something?

We have a month until our appointment so just wanted to hear in the mean time if any other ladies have found that being pregnant and giving birth has perhaps caused problems with future treatment? Or any success stories to give me some hope. Thanks xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
after my twins I had 2 fets which were negative hcg<2. I had 3x3dt on first and 2xblasts on 2nd so 5 embryos.  So far so good with fet no 3 ( 6 weeks on Thursday with 2 blasts )

I added in an endometrial scratch and intralipids.

with regards to your discounting chromosomal problems dut to your age, don't.  It is the most common cause of failure.  One study done looking at chromosomes in eggs of healthy women found even young woman in early 20s can have up to 90% abnormal eggs.  Not that I am saying you do but it does happen. Also 50% comes from dh and if you needed icsi it may be that he has high levels of dna fragmentation.  Has it ever been tested ? It is, not done as part of normal sperm analysis

secondly , even tho an embryo seems to have thawed perfectly there can still be damage caused by the freezing and thawing process.

I assume you probably had eset due to your age. So you have only had 2 embryos transferredsince your daughter was born and one took tho didn't develope. Given they think in natural conception an embryo is formed most months, but taking up to 12 months to achieve pregnancy is considered normal, I think it it too early ( tho only natural ) to be looking for other cuses.

And remember an embryos grade is about how pretty it is. Top grade embies can be abnormal while poorer grade ones are fine when, looked at with pgs or pgd

For de cycles ( where donor is young so age not a, factor so more like your situation than a lot of oe ) the stats are over 90% pregnancy over 3 full cycles. Just because you were very lucky and got pregnant first time doesn't necessarily mean that something has changed because you have had 2 unsucessful cycles.

I know how much you want answers as to why, but sometimes it is " not the right embryo" as my coordinator says.

I would try an endometrial scratch and use your remaining frosties. But you may need another fresh cycle to get that bfp


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Mierran, 

Thanks for your reply and big congratulations on your BFP! And thanks for all your information - it's reassuring to hear from someone who is pregnant after birth and clearly knows her stuff =)

With regard to my partner's sperm, he's only ever had the standard testing done which found that all of the sample looked normal and healthy, he just doesn't produce many sperm which is why we originally had ICSI.

I don't know much about endometrial scratches - does the clinic perform the procedure or is it something you have to have done privately?

I know there can always be problems with embryos that can't be seen, but I don't think my clinic help by always getting my hopes up going on about how good our odds are and that they strongly expect every cycle to work for us.

I hear some women are just more successful at conceiving with fresh cycles, but unfortunately we can no way afford to have another fresh cycle done. In all honestly, we can only afford one more FET so next time will be our all or nothing shot. I suppose we'll have to discuss the option of having 2 frosties transferred next time to increase the chances but it'll be a big decision to make, so will have to have a very good chat with them on the 24th. 

I wish you all the best for your pregnancy, I hope both frosties have taken =) xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you thought about doing a natural cycle next time? After 2 medicated it was a triggered natural that worked for me. Clinic weren't keen but I'd got bfp on both fresh transfers and no implantation at all on both medicated fets. And I think it was meant to be as my baseline scan wasn't till cd 4 as af day 1 was a Friday ( af started thursday evening ). By then I already had 2 follies, a rising oestrogen and a thickening endometrium.

I was scanned cd 4 , cd 8 and cd 12. I took a pregnyl trigger that night to trigger ovulation cd14. They humoured me by scanning me again cd 13 to make sure I hadn't triggered naturally myself before the pregnyl could work.
I started crinone gel cd 14 and had transfer cd19

worked for me . I wonder if the artificial oestrogen doesn't allow implantation in me whereas natural is, well, natural.

something to consider if you can get your clinic on board.

ps ta. No idea this time. So long as we're all healthy I am happy


----------

